
Ask HN: Will we see a raft of new or improved remote solutions for home working? - cirrus-clouds
The current pandemic sweeping the world has meant that many people are now confined to their homes including school kids, university students, office workers, and of course eldery and immunocompromised individuals.<p>Do you think we will see an explosion of online, remote-friendly software solutions to the many different situations people find themselves in?<p>The scope and possibilities seem wide-ranging: improved online education platforms (more than just video + quiz), user-friendly Learning Management Systems (LMS), tools for online health management, online medical diagnostics and consultations. The list goes on.<p>Will this also highlight the shortcomings of current solutions and how clunky and poorly designed many solutions are?<p>What are your thoughts?
======
notlukesky
A lot of the solutions already exist. This might be the push to the shove.
Also known as the inflection point. Hindsight will prove if this is the moment
of the true leap.

